# 32 lashed 2009 vs 2010



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

2010

10char


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey *Fanshu*, I also have hesitation between 2009/10 and 2010/11 models, can somebody gives more info about the difference between both models?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

i have the 2010s and theyre very nice, never tried the 2009s. theyre super comfy and i never have any pain or strange fatigue bellow the knee which ive experienced with other boots. they work well for whatever you want to do, i ride them in the park and theyre plenty responsive when you just want to charge the mountain. i got them last season and they have held up very well so far, plan on riding them again this year. overall the best boots ive had.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

10/11's do have Velcro on the tongue to keep it from shifting, not sure about 09/10's. I have 10/11's and love them, a great responsive and comfortable all-mountain boot.


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks HoboMaster, can someone confirm about this "Velcro on the tongue" and tell about other differences.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

What prices are you looking at? That's only a $200 boot, so $100 is a big chunk of change unless the 09s are stupid cheap.



Subzero said:


> Thanks HoboMaster, can someone confirm about this "Velcro on the tongue" and tell about other differences.


09s should have velcro tongue.

At some point 32 went from having crappy integrated footbeds to removable footbeds. I think it was after the 07/08 season or after the 08/09, but I don't remember. Might want to call up 32 and ask them.


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

I have both (I think). The 2010s heel fell off after a few weeks but got it epoxied back down and its all good now.
the 09's dont have velcro but instead have a powerstrap around the shin that feeds through the tounge, this stops any slippage. The sizing on the lastest lashed has changed from previous seasons. My 2010's size 6 have excess room where as my size 6 09's are almost too small. Try them on first and remember that 32's pack out quite a bit, and also become soft really fast.

edit: actually I may think I have the 2008's and 2011's. Sorry!


----------



## Subzero (Jul 22, 2008)

Where I live, the main salary is around 250-350$ per month


----------

